# amquel vs amquel+



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

i heard every1 talking about amquel so i went out to get it but i grabbed amquel+ and i was wondering what the main difference is between them?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

From their website... Kordon's

A Comparison Between AmQuel and AmQuel+
The two products have similar names and are in the same family of chemicals. However, they are different chemical formulas and have major differences in what they do. Both AmQuel (see KPD-51) and AmQuel+ (see KPD-79) are reasonably priced considering what they accomplish, but AmQuel+ carries out more tasks and is slightly more expensive.

The Characteristics that both share
The similarities are that both AmQuel and AmQuel+ are fast acting in what they do, accomplishing their tasks within about five minutes after being added to water. Neither AmQuel nor AmQuel+ affect aquatic life, or interfere with the bacteria associated with the nitrogen cycle. Both AmQuel and AmQuel+ eliminate chlorine from the water, such as added by public water suppliers. Both Amquel and AmQuel+ break down chloramines that come in to the aquarium or pond from having been added to the tap water by water suppliers. The ingredients of chloramines are chlorine and ammonia, both highly toxic to aquatic life. Both AmQuel and AmQuel+ in one dose will remove all chlorine and chloramines that are added by municipal and other water suppliers. AmQuel+ will remove over 30 ppm chlorine per dose (one teaspoon per 10 gallons of water), far beyond what any water supplier will use, which may be up to 3 ppm). Most chloramines contain less than 1.0 ppm ammonia. Both AmQuel and AmQuel+ remove all forms of ammonia that are natural in ponds and aquaria. At the dose of one teaspoon per 10 gallons of water AmQuel will remove one part per million ammonia, AmQuel+ will remove a greater amount, at least 1.2 ppm, and usually more than that. Both AmQuel and AmQuel+ remove some of the other nitrogenous organic compounds that are common in aquaria and ponds, with AmQuel+ removing a much greater amount per dose.

The Characteristics that are different between them
Odor: AmQuel has no odor. AmQuel+ does, which some consider to be acerbic. But the odor is harmless to aquatic life, pets and humans, etc., and quickly dissipates.

Removal of Nitrites, Nitrates, and other Organics: AmQuel removes (actually detoxifies) a slight amount of Nitrites and Nitrates and other related organics, but less than 1 ppm, and not enough to be significant. AmQuel+ removes (detoxifies) both Nitrites and Nitrates, and is very different from AmQuel in taking out hefty amounts of these toxic compounds per dose (see Product Data Sheet KPD-79 for AmQuel+ for more information). Therefore, AmQuel+ can take care of the toxicity of the entire nitrogen cycle by detoxifying them - ammonia through nitrites through nitrates, yet still leave the remains available to the nitrifying and other beneficial bacteria to consume them. The beneficial bacteria do not know the difference and eat the nitrogenous compounds that AmQuel+ has provided. This is a major advantageous breakthrough in aquarium and pond keeping in being able to eliminate the toxicity of the entire nitrogen cycle to fishes and aquatic invertebrates . Also, AmQuel+ reduces or removes a range of toxic nitrogenous compounds that otherwise build up in older aquariums and ponds. This allows the need for water changes to be less frequent, which can be a great saving in time and expense.

Affect on pH (Acidity/Alkalinity) of the Water: The AmQuel+ formula is not acidic and its chemical content when added to water does not affect pH. Conversely, the AmQuel formula is acidic. While adding a teaspoon of AmQuel per 10 gallons of water has slight affect on the pH of normal water, it can be an adverse problem, such as to fish in shipping bags in long distance shipments. Due to the excretions of the fish, the water becomes ever more acidic over time. For shipping, AmQuel needs a pH buffer to keep the pH from going more acidic than otherwise would happen. AmQuel+ does not affect the pH, and removes most of the excretions that would otherwise acidify the water in shippping bags, as well as normally in aquariums and ponds.

Any product that removes ammonia may have an adverse affect on aquatic life in exceptionally soft water (water with a very low level of mineralization). The reason is that the ammonia in the water is acting as a buffer to keep the pH in balance at a higher pH level than what it otherwise would be. When the ammonia is removed from the water lacking a buffer - the water quickly drops in pH, stressing and possiby killing the aquatic life. Therefore, care has to be taken in removing ammonia from aquaria and ponds with low mineralization (hardness) in the water. There are claims for some ammonia-removing products that they do not affect pH under any circumstances. However, if they remove ammonia, there is no way that very soft water with ammonia is not going to destabilize and quickly become more acidic.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Excelent post Donh


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Yea thnaks donH for the very detailed explanation. Is there anything that you dont know


----------

